# Stihl Spark Boot Query w pics (BR350 Blower)



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Circle-back edit and *UPDATE:

IF YOUR STIHL SPARK PLUG WIRE COMES SEPARATED FROM THE LENGTH OF SPRING STEEL UP INSIDE THE RUBBER SPARK PLUG BOOT (that 2" +/- length piece of spring steel internal to the rubber boot has coils that fit over spark plug on one end and a tiny but sharp "hook" on the other end that actually PIERCES the very end of the spark plug wire) WATCH THIS VIDEO:*






*SIMPLY A MATTER OF USING THE SHARP END OF THE TINY METAL HOOK TO RE-PIERCE THE CENTER OF THE SPARK PLUG WIRE, LUBING THE INSIDE OF THE RUBBER BOOT SO YOU CAN FISH THAT PIECE OF SPRING STEEL BACK UP INTO POSITION INSIDE THE BOOT AND INTO POSITION BACK OVER THE TOPMOF THE SPARK PLUG.*

What ... a ... cheesy ... design but, seeing as how Stihl has been using this ridiculously KISS method of getting a spark from plug to wire, what do I know?! :lol:

Howdee, all - hope everyone and all your kin are all safe and as sound as can be, these day's :roll:

(If you're anywhere in or near the central part of NC this last 4 days of nonstop rain have been simply tooooo much! :evil: )

Can anyone advise if +/or how the Stihl small engine spark plug wire is supposed to be actually "Attached" or connected to the small section of spring steel INSIDE the boot? One end of that piece of spring steel inside the boot has a hook on it that mates up to the end of the spark plug wire and the other end of the piece of spring steel is coiled and "snaps" over the Terminal end of the spark plug.

Background: With some spare time today, I figured it'd be a good time to swap a new NGK into my Stihl BR350 backpack leaf blower.

I'm always careful when I pull the boot off the spark; however; when I did so today I was kind of shocked to see the boot completely separated from the wire (will try to make this Pic # 1)



I never task the spark plugs in my Stihl BR-350 all the way to the 100 run hours suggested by the manual but even then it's often 18-months in between spark plug changes and so I may have been struck in the past as to how it is there are now actual lengths of wire coming out of the spark wire insulation - but it doesn't strike me as "correct" that the end of that wire should simply "rest" up against the "hook" end of the spring steel up inside the rubber spark boot ...





Here is the other end of the piece of spring steel is coiled and "snaps" over the Terminal end of the spark plug referenced earlier.

Any suggestions or, is it actually designed that when you snap the rubber boot back over the spark plug the coiled end of the spring steel snaps down over the terminal end of the spark plug and the end of the spark plug wire simply "rests up against" the tail or hook end of that piece of spring steel ...?


----------



## Denali401 (Dec 10, 2019)

That is broken and will need to be replaced. The boot portion should be attached to the black wire next to the spark plug. It is crimped together from the factory.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Edit: Thanks for replying Denali but, would you believe it turns out there is NO CRIMP?

I know I am kinda in disbelief.

*Turns out there is a tiny but sharp "hook" on the end of the 2" or so length of spring steel wedged up inside the rubber boot that SIMPLY PIERCES THROUGH THE CENTER OF THE SPARK PLUG WIRE!*

But, Thank You for replying - I was in a bit of a panic thinking some small "part" had broken and gone missing

--------

Denali, thanks for the quick reply. Wow, that's only the 2nd, maybe 3rd time I've ever removed that boot, what an interesting design. ... :roll:

*DISREGARD AND SEE UPDATE TO INITIAL POST *
I guess my next question is: anyone know a "best" place to order such a part? 
*DISREGARD AND SEE UPDATE TO INITIAL POST *

After my mower and backpack sprayer, I depend upon this blower more than just about any other lawn implement ... :shock:


----------

